# Taste of Goat Meat



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 16, 2010)

What does goat meat taste like? It it more like beef or deer or something else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2010)

It has its own flavor. I think some people say it is like lamb but I don't know since I haven't had lamb in years. It is a mild flavor.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 16, 2010)

I dunno yet, either.  I'm just about brave enough now to take a road trip to this restaurant that was on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives in KY that serves goat curry...but not quite.  

I am, after all, eating deer now, which I haven't been able to eat since my vegan tour in high school...


----------



## mully (Dec 16, 2010)

Goat is a wonderful meat!! Mild flavor like beef and no real gamy taste like deer or lamb.  Sometimes can be tough but makes a great curry stew.  BBQ's very nice.  Try some you will be hooked. I do not butcher but can get it done for about $60 ...cut, packed, labeled and frozen.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 16, 2010)

The taste will depend directly on what the animal has been fed and wether or not it is an actual "market Animal" or an older culled animal.  A market wether, to me, tastes alot like venison and has the same sort of "texture".  I have never tried anything other than a market wether but I would assume that anything else wouldn't be quite as good.  We, my family, like the meat but don't eat it often because I can sell them for more than they are worth in the frying pan and We prefer beef/pork.  Its worth a try


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 16, 2010)

I have meat from a 5 year old goat in my freezer. While it is a bit tougher, we have found it to be no worse than a cheap piece of beef. Made chops the other night and just put some sea salt and rosemary on it and then cooked it on my Cuisinart Griddler Gourmet. Meat turned out great and juicy.


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 16, 2010)

We cooked up various bits of a 2yr old buck over the past 3-4 months and while tougher it was no worse texture wise then an older deer.  Do I prefer yearling doe venison, yes.  If a 3-4 yr old buck is what the neighbor drops off... that's what goes in the freezer.  

I think that within any species you will find a range of flavors and textures depending on the age, feed and condition at time of processing. 

And don't get me started on my last trip to Outback which resulted in a steak that can only be labeled as beef flavored chewing gum.  I felt like I was dining with Willy Wonka.  And it would have been a great diet food. You chew it and chew it and it keeps releasing flavor but it NEVER breaks down.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 16, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> And don't get me started on my last trip to Outback which resulted in a steak that can only be labeled as beef flavored chewing gum.  I felt like I was dining with Willy Wonka.  And it would have been a great diet food. You chew it and chew it and it keeps releasing flavor but it NEVER breaks down.




I order steak in a restaurant about twice a year.  The last time reminded me why this is...


----------



## PattySh (Dec 16, 2010)

I have cooked meat from one year old wethers. Delicious. Like tender beef if cooked right. Needs to be cooked slow in liquid not to be tough as it has no fat. We like it like pot roast with all the vegies and I made a dish  (deboned and shredded the meat)in the crockpot with a peanut sauce (Thai flavored) that was a huge hit here over rice. My grandson who is 5 says his favorite meat is goat then 2nd favorite  home grown rabbit.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 16, 2010)

I made an honest attempt to eat some once.  A friend butchered a wether she'd bought from me and had sausage made.

Sausage?  That doesn't "look" like goat...I can probably do that.

On the way to my mouth, my brain was screaming, "That's Creampuff's kid you're getting ready to chew up."

Just couldn't do it....so I'm no help.


----------



## collector (Dec 16, 2010)

A freind of mine had two goats butchered a year or so ago and gave us some chops. I really thought they were good, better than deer and I love venison.


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I made an honest attempt to eat some once.  A friend butchered a wether she'd bought from me and had sausage made.
> 
> Sausage?  That doesn't "look" like goat...I can probably do that.
> 
> ...


LOL! I keep telling my family that if it doesn't have a "name" then I'm sure I can eat it...be it goat, chicken, whatever.  But now you got me thinking about it's mom or dad having a name!   

Haven't got up the nerve yet...but all of my critters have names!  It'll be generations of no names for me to eat one now!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Dec 17, 2010)

I've had it from 2 different local farms and it is awesome! It was like veal to me. I had a shoulder roast that I did a rub on and smoked on the grill. Then recently I had burgers. I sold all of my bucklings this yr, but will definately wether and keep them to butcher next yr.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 17, 2010)

I love goat smoked whole in a roaster, like many people cook a pig.  Nice and lean with lots of flavor.  No greasy BBQ, just nice lean red meat.

The key to goat is cooking it properly.  It is lean and dries out easily.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 17, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I made an honest attempt to eat some once.  A friend butchered a wether she'd bought from me and had sausage made.
> 
> Sausage?  That doesn't "look" like goat...I can probably do that.
> 
> ...




I butchered my first cull rooster a couple months ago and it was near impossible to enjoy eating it.  My rational brain new it was delicious, but it tasted like emotional trauma to me... My emotional trauma, not the rooster's.

The next one I had someone else kill and I just cleaned and cooked it.  THEN it was delicious and no aftertaste of emotional scarring in the slightest.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 17, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I made an honest attempt to eat some once.  A friend butchered a wether she'd bought from me and had sausage made.
> 
> Sausage?  That doesn't "look" like goat...I can probably do that.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm afraid of.  I'm thinking that I'm going to see their little faces as I'm chewing on them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 17, 2010)

Take it from someone who would have never believed I could eat something off my farm, it is possible. I was one of those people who ate meat but would never think to butcher anything that I raised. I'm also involved in animal rescue and grew up in the suburbs. This was the first year to take animals to the butcher. We didn't do any ourselves because we just don't have the nerve yet. The first time eating the meat was hard but it tasted so good. It gets easier and easier with each piece of meat you take out of the freezer.

The other thing that I think about is the number of animals that are being neglected. I would rather my animals in my freezer than being severely neglected at someone else's and then finding out about it. I would be devastated to find out one of my animals slowly starved to death or died from being left in the elements or with no water.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2010)

See, there's where raising "meat goats" is hard for me at all.
My head knows that most of these kids end up being eaten...but I pretend I don't know.

I think it's because I considered goats as pets when I got my first one, so for me it'd be like eating a dog or cat.

We butchered (and ate) our first roo this past year...and we've had chickens for 17 years!  That didn't bother me, we'd just never done it, because it seemed like too much work to pluck them.  
We skinned this guy and it was easy as pie.

I've raised pigs from runt bottle babies and eaten them....I loves me some pork...

I just don't consider goats as meat.  

Please don't tell the 'real' goat farmers....


----------



## PattySh (Dec 17, 2010)

Roll..we generally buy feeder pigs but we just had our first litter of piglets. I think we will name the ones we keep bacon, ham and sausage :/  Same with the goats, I've eaten them but not our babies, but this year we are not naming any boys what we wether, as Patrick is a good size wether born last spring and still in the barn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, the one animal I couldn't eat is rabbit. So I'm sure others have a particular animal/meat that they just can't eat. I'm not sure I will be able to take any of my Nigerians to the butcher. I'm hoping that they all sell.


----------

